# Werner Voss and the Pilots of Jasta 10



## tcrean7828 (Jul 20, 2008)

Here is another article about Werner Voss and you can check it out at Let Let Let - Warplanes: Aviation Enthusiast Web Site
and in 2009 My new book "Werner Voss and the Pilots of Jasta 10'

tc


----------

